# What size is a #2 can?



## bccy (May 23, 2005)

I was looking at an old recipe and it calls for a "#2 can" of something.  What size is a #2 can?


----------



## BlueCat (May 23, 2005)

I read somewhere that a #2 can is 20 oz.

BC


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 25, 2005)

Not knowing the recipe - or what the ingredient is - it's a toss up as to if you mean weight or fluid volume.

By weight, a #2 can is 1-Lb 4-oz (20 oz), by volume it's 1 pint 2 oz (or 22 fluid oz).


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2005)

I checked with my Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook (1942) and it lists a #2 can as a 1 lb, 10 oz. to 1 lb. 8 oz. and it is approximately 2-1/4 to 2-1/2 cups of contents.


----------



## Spice1133 (May 25, 2005)

This is a chart I have.

No 1 picnic = 1 1/4 cup volume or 10 1/2 to 17 ounces weight

 

No. 2 =  2 1/2 cups volume or 20 ounces weight

 

No. 2 1/2 = 3 1/2 cups volume or 27 to 29 ounces weight

 

No. 3 = 5 3/4 cups volume or 51 ounces weight

 

No. 10 = 3 quarts volume or 6 1/2 pounds to 7 pounds 5 ounces weight


----------



## Dove (May 27, 2005)

*Very good info. Thanks for posting it spice. this will be a big help to a lot of people.*
*Dove*


----------

